# SF Elite+ vs Winex Limbs



## steve morley (Dec 24, 2005)

I've shot both limbs, you cannot go wrong with either as both of them good performers, I would say the Elite plus are softer to draw and hold at anchor, both very stable shooting, I personally prefer the Elites.

Alt Services has the Elite plus on sale at $266, I have a trade account so I got them for even less, the best bargin I've had in about 4 years. For that price range you will be hard pushed to find a better performing limb.


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

At the current sale price at alt services you cannot go wrong with the Elite plus IMO.


----------



## steve morley (Dec 24, 2005)

Interesting the Elite plus limbs have foam core, 4 U/D carbon, 2x High modulus carbon and 2 x Double angled carbon, the Winex has Foam core 2 U/D carbon and 2 Royal cross carbon and cost a lot more. I'm no Bowyer but it seems you get a lot more for you money with the Elites.


----------



## alaz (Mar 8, 2009)

steve morley said:


> I've shot both limbs, you cannot go wrong with either as both of them good performers, I would say the Elite plus are softer to draw and hold at anchor, both very stable shooting, I personally prefer the Elites.
> 
> Alt Services has the Elite plus on sale at $266, I have a trade account so I got them for even less, the best bargin I've had in about 4 years. For that price range you will be hard pushed to find a better performing limb.


That is exactly what I was thinking.
I bought 36# limbs from them. I think I will pick up 38# as well. That will give me some room to grow and tune.


----------



## alaz (Mar 8, 2009)

Anyone try RCX 100 limbs in comparison?


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

Elite plus are the best value around right now, go for them.


----------



## Dacer (Jun 10, 2013)

anyone every try the Ultimate Pros - supposed to be faster than the elites Plus


----------



## alaz (Mar 8, 2009)

MartinOttosson said:


> I have shot them back to back. The Ultimate Pros are very similar to the original version of W&W InnoPower (the whites), meaning a slightly plastic, very synthetic, almost hollow feeling in the shot. For me they were slightly faster than the ElitePlus, but not enough to really make a practical difference. The limbs felt identical in draw weight, but just 0,1-0,2 pounds of difference would probably have more effect on the speed than the actual construction. The feel in the shot is what you should consider beeing the main factor when choosing. If you want a limb that feels very quiet and calm, go for the Elite+, and if you want a slightly more clear and agressive feedback, you will most likely prefer the Ultimates.


Thank you. I appreciate the info.
Do you have a go to limb...one that offers a great shot feel and has been consistent?


----------



## MartinOttosson (May 31, 2011)

Dacer said:


> anyone every try the Ultimate Pros - supposed to be faster than the elites Plus


I have shot them back to back. The Ultimate Pros are very similar to the original version of W&W InnoPower (the whites), meaning a slightly plastic, very synthetic, almost hollow feeling in the shot. For me they were slightly faster than the ElitePlus, but not enough to really make a practical difference. The limbs felt identical in draw weight, but just 0,1-0,2 pounds of difference would probably have more effect on the speed than the actual construction. The feel in the shot is what you should consider beeing the main factor when choosing. If you want a limb that feels very quiet and calm, go for the Elite+, and if you want a slightly more clear and agressive feedback, you will most likely prefer the Ultimates.


----------



## MartinOttosson (May 31, 2011)

alaz said:


> Thank you. I appreciate the info.
> Do you have a go to limb...one that offers a great shot feel and has been consistent?


The Elite+ is my backup set, so I dont use it that often, more than to tune it and check it before bigger competitions. I really like it though. Its one of the most comfortable and best performing limbs on the mainstream market right now imho. And they are also dead easy to tune. It might be a slightly boring choice for you however for a second pair, since you already own a set. If you want to try something else, I would choose either the Ultimate Pros, the Border CV series or the Inno EX Power from W&W. 

My go to limb is a different story and it might be slightly off topic here, but since you asked... 
I have maybe ten pair of limbs at home, from Hex6 to wood and synthetic Innos, Elite+, some Hoyts, Samicks and Skys. I always try all gear I can get my hands on, but when I shoot arrows that really count, I prefer to use gear that I REALLY trust. For me, that is a custom made pair of limbs by Talenta, made to fit my two Stolid Bull Attaco prototype risers. Talenta is a very small manufacturer with origin in Switzerland, that makes limbs that shoot remarkably well. 

The archery market, with all the talk about new kind of carbons, fancy graphics and glossy catalogs, are fun to be a part of if you like gear. Talenta, however stands separate from all that. Totally. They just build high performance stuff like they always have, with some "invisible" upgrades in the construction every now and then. I have tried most stuff on the market, but for me, nothing beats the Talentas when it comes down to feel and shot control, especially for barebow. The limbs looks like something found in a leftover box from the 70's, but they are such a joy to shoot. Unfortunately they are not available in ILF, but since I got a pair for my own risers, I am more than satisfied anyway. 

I once commented the way they looked when I talked to the brand owner and bow builder. He replied: 
"Looks? What do you mean? It's a pair of Talentas. They don´t have looks. They are made for you and they will give you a magic feel for years to come. All the shiny new gear from the big manufacturers will feel old in two years. After a while looks will fade in importance. Give them your trust, and they will never let you down." 

Now, four years later I begin to understand what he meant. Graphics trends might come and go, but the kind of performance and maybe most of all ease and trust that I get out of my Talentas will never go out of style. I absolutely love that pair by now, and I will never let it go, atleast not until I have shot the last arrow in my life. So far everybody that tried my bow turned around with a big smile saying that "Now we are talking!", "This is what its all about", or similar. If you ever get the chance to try a Talenta, I highly recommend that you do. So far from the market hype, but such a solid performer.


----------



## steve morley (Dec 24, 2005)

I'm not a big fan of all the logos, I like Hex6 they perform well and not OTT on the logos, the Elites look nice and I bet they could sell a heap more on the Trad hunting market if the dropped the yellow logos, I bet the carbon weave looks very cool on it's own. Uukha will make limbs with no logos if you talk direct to them, I'm sure Border would also.

For most of us, the limb will outperform us, so it really comes down to feel and looks


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

MartinOttosson said:


> The Elite+ is my backup set, so I dont use it that often, more than to tune it and check it before bigger competitions. I really like it though. Its one of the most comfortable and best performing limbs on the mainstream market right now imho. And they are also dead easy to tune. It might be a slightly boring choice for you however for a second pair, since you already own a set. If you want to try something else, I would choose either the Ultimate Pros, the Border CV series or the Inno EX Power from W&W.
> 
> My go to limb is a different story and it might be slightly off topic here, but since you asked...
> I have maybe ten pair of limbs at home, from Hex6 to wood and synthetic Innos, Elite+, some Hoyts, Samicks and Skys. I always try all gear I can get my hands on, but when I shoot arrows that really count, I prefer to use gear that I REALLY trust. For me, that is a custom made pair of limbs by Talenta, made to fit my two Stolid Bull Attaco prototype risers. Talenta is a very small manufacturer with origin in Switzerland, that makes limbs that shoot remarkably well.
> ...


Fantastic post Martin. I have heard if Talenta limbs but never seen them up close. They are a conventional profile aren't they?


----------



## alaz (Mar 8, 2009)

MartinOttosson said:


> The Elite+ is my backup set, so I dont use it that often, more than to tune it and check it before bigger competitions. I really like it though. Its one of the most comfortable and best performing limbs on the mainstream market right now imho. And they are also dead easy to tune. It might be a slightly boring choice for you however for a second pair, since you already own a set. If you want to try something else, I would choose either the Ultimate Pros, the Border CV series or the Inno EX Power from W&W.
> 
> My go to limb is a different story and it might be slightly off topic here, but since you asked...
> I have maybe ten pair of limbs at home, from Hex6 to wood and synthetic Innos, Elite+, some Hoyts, Samicks and Skys. I always try all gear I can get my hands on, but when I shoot arrows that really count, I prefer to use gear that I REALLY trust. For me, that is a custom made pair of limbs by Talenta, made to fit my two Stolid Bull Attaco prototype risers. Talenta is a very small manufacturer with origin in Switzerland, that makes limbs that shoot remarkably well.
> ...


Great response all around!


----------



## robin smith (Jun 6, 2011)

I just bought a pair of Ultimate Pros the were cheeper than the Elite + 's I can not wait to upgrade and see the differance.


----------



## MartinOttosson (May 31, 2011)

Bigjono said:


> Fantastic post Martin. I have heard if Talenta limbs but never seen them up close. They are a conventional profile aren't they?


Thanks. 
Well, it depends on what you mean with conventional profile. They have a slightly sharper recurve than most, but not even close to the Border super recurves. Somewhere close to the CV limbs from Border, I would say. So theres a bit of extra shape compared to standard Hoyt´s for example. I normally choose 70 inch bows, but with the Talenta I shoot 67,5 (M/68 limbs on a 24,5 inch riser) and I don´t experience any sign of stack. It doesn't have that extremely flat dfc as the Hex series, but still, they are very smooth at the end of the draw.


----------

